
QEMU version 5.0.0 released – QEMU - todsacerdoti
https://www.qemu.org/2020/04/29/qemu-5-0-0/
======
mgerdts
Since this is a kinda important piece of software, I'm surprised to see that
CentOS 8.1 is still on 2.12. I can understand it not being on 5.0 and perhaps
not 4.x (4.0 released last August). Are there stability or performance issues
that have held it back? Have the interesting things been backported?

